# Compression Test Result with 196K



## Strictly4Boost (Feb 21, 2009)

2006 Vw Jetta 2.5 Cylinder 196k.

I just bought it with no service records, and i'm looking into doing some maintenance (water pump, thermo, oil, coolant) Went to AutoZone this morning and rented the compression test tool. The only thing that bothered me was seeing Cylinder 5 is a little higher then all the other 4. Is this normal? Also you could see it get higher as the cylinders go up.

Thank Manny


Cylinder 1 = 170

Cylinder 2 = 174

Cylinder 3 = 175

Cylinder 4 = 179

Cylinder 5 = 195


Here are pics


Cylinder 1 










Cylinder 2









Cylinder 3










Cylinder 4










Cylinder 5


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are the compression values for the 2.5l:

New: 131-189 psi
Wear Limit: 116 psi
Maximum Difference: 44 psi

Looks like your 2.5l is well within the limits listed by VW.


----------



## Strictly4Boost (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Here are the compression values for the 2.5l:
> 
> New: 131-189 psi
> Wear Limit: 116 psi
> ...


Thank you for the values!!! Very Much Appreciated!!!


----------

